# Burkeville 4/16



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

heres a few pics from our ride (well the pics are from one hole lmfao we spent ALOT of time at it lol)

heres my buddy in his rzr 









here he is backin out lol









here i am in the hole









and heres where it sat for 2 hours waitin for my buddy to go get the owner of the park and his tractor. i have something electrical gettin wet (ithink its the coil) and my NEW winch decided it didnt feel like workin anymore



























heres the tractor finally gettin to me...he had to first pick the front end up (the sand not only had a suction on it, it had PACKED in around the a-arms and filled up the floorboards)


















i had to dig out the tow hook on the back out of the packed sand

















































































wish my wife woulda got some of the rear...we had to dig the axles out of the sand.

after all that, she fired right up and finished the ride. the sand got one rear diff seal, i halfway burnt up my starer (cranked on it alot at first to keep it running so we could attempt to use the winch), and broke a seat latch. thats the only damage thats made it self present so far


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I think there are some pics of me making it through that hole on here..... lol

Whats wrong with your winch?


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

yeah yeah yeah...my 300 might coulda made it cause i woulda been able to rock it lol...

i dunno. its gettin power, but just not enuf to do anything. it wont even roll itself all the way up. it need to give motoalliance a call. this is the 3rd viper ive had and the only one ive had a problem with (other than contactors)


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Wow.... that's a lot of sand.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I am sure you checked your connections...

Tap the side with a hammer. Show it who is boss. Mine has been good since I smacked it around and told it what was going to happen to it if it didnt straighten up.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Wow.... that's a lot of sand.


Yep. I bet that Rhino was strugglin with 500lbs of sand in it! :lol:


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

i might try smackin it around lol

yeah the rhino wouldnt turn the tires with all the sand tightly compacted around the frame an axles... but i didnt burn the belt tho...just the wet clutch im sure lmfao


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Maybe I can find that hole on Friday and smack it around a little for ya, lmfao!!!


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

i can tell ya how to get there...just make sure your winch is workin good before you get in it...hate to have to wait till the hole drys up so we can go dig it out lmfao


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Na them 31 wides dont give me a chance to find bottom. But it is sand so that hole would probably end in divorce for me, maybe i'll miss that trail. lmao


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

smart man lol


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

There is plenty of room to go around it. That is out behind the beaver pond in a large field. I tell you there is another hole to avoid out there. If you go to the left when cross the field, you will come up to a hill with a big black hole at the bottom. Turn that Teryx around! I about had to winch my *** out of that hole when I tried to walk across it. If I didnt have my waders on I would have been walkin around barefoot and half naked the rest of the day. lol


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

i dunno...i couldnt go around it in my rhino...wel thats my story anyways lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

poor rhino said dont you know you put the baby hulk through this stuff and not me dumbace im here to hold our beers not go through that sheet, and how does he do this by teaming up with viper to teach you a lesson hahahaha


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

lmfao fa sho...the 300 woulda loved to play out there. ill be takin it next time. just need to nut up and buy some axles that will hold up to the power the 300 puts down lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

you know the funny thing is i have more axle problems with my 300 then i do my brute and it has half the cv's and less then half the power lol


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Sooooooooo that's how you get Terminators stuck, I would get a refund.:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

that sand is a pain in the ars


----------

